# coloradomtnman....meet tiff lol



## strollingbones

hubby feeding tiff....look at them ape hairy arms....

his not hers...







notice the ink pen:






she is eating out of a lid:







thor making sure she is alright out in the open:


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Seriously, brings tears to my eyes.  I can't handle the cuteness.  Its too much!  Too goddam much!  Its like being waterboarded only I'm drowning in cuteness.  Her poor little eyes.  I hope they get better soon.

That Thor protects her...I can't even take it.  I swear, so much cuteness it hurts.


----------



## strollingbones

she is doing well...eating more...sleeping ...staying out in the living room...but only when we are with her...her eyes are healing.... she still gets lost behind doors...if a door is open she gets in between it and the wall...and sits and meows till you find her.....but so far so good...

she is a cutie...she is so small....


----------



## del

strollingbones said:


> she is doing well...eating more...sleeping ...staying out in the living room...but only when we are with her...her eyes are healing.... she still gets lost behind doors...*if a door is open she gets in between it and the wall*...and sits and meows till you find her.....but so far so good...
> 
> she is a cutie...she is so small....



that happens to me all the time.
i'm gonna get my eyes checked.

thanks, bones!


----------



## alan1

del said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> she is doing well...eating more...sleeping ...staying out in the living room...but only when we are with her...her eyes are healing.... she still gets lost behind doors...*if a door is open she gets in between it and the wall*...and sits and meows till you find her.....but so far so good...
> 
> she is a cutie...she is so small....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that happens to me all the time.
> i'm gonna get my eyes checked.
> 
> thanks, bones!
Click to expand...


And I thought you only got lost when you walked into a corner.


----------



## strollingbones

o my ...i need a new recliner...so the cats can scratch it to death too....i just noticed that in the pics...


----------



## WillowTree

strollingbones said:


> o my ...i need a new recliner...so the cats can scratch it to death too....i just noticed that in the pics...






If you still have those things that covered the arms you can use them to cover, just cut them  to fit and stitch them over? or use a hot glue gun,, but stitching works better!


----------



## Big Black Dog

Bones - You have too big of a heart...  I'd say it was a cute kitty but I have an image to maintain...


----------



## Big Black Dog

I forgot to say, see how that little kitty has those two bad assed dogs at bay?  This just isn't right...


----------



## strollingbones

ahhh my dogs are not allowed to kill on impulse...and thor has taken to her....if she meows or yelps...he has to see her....when i put her to bed in her crate in the spare room...he has to go with mem...jake....sees her more as a pest...speaking of jake is frigging sound asleep on the sofa...he knows better...

clark the main cat has stopped wacking her ....and is curious....roland the other cat simply hates her...but the hates everyone...except thor...


----------



## strollingbones

we finally figured out a box for her..the bottom of a whitman's sampler box with a rag in it:















and of course the classic cat parting shot:


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Looks like her eyes are doing better.  She's soo little and adorable.  Naw.  I'll try to post photo of my cats summitting an 11,000 foot peak today.


----------



## strollingbones

o i cant wait to see them....her eyes are better...she is on the way up.....but not looking any bigger to me..but she has to be gaining a wee bit...and she uses the kitten box....big plus there lol


----------



## Big Black Dog

Ok, ok...  How's the pus kitty doing today?  Also if it needs some play mates I would be more than happy enough to send you say, 8 or 10 more...  (if the wife says it ok.)


----------



## Metternich

I love the picture of the cat with the big dog, it's a little-itty-bitty adorable kitteh and this big, hunting, dog. 

The cuteness is like a linebacker smashing my sternum.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

She looks very well hydrated, judging from the quality of her coat.... Looks like you're doing a really good job and making great progress. KUDOS!


----------



## strollingbones

hunting dog...that is no black and tan coon hound..that is a blue doberman...hunting dog my ass....


----------



## WillowTree

strollingbones said:


> hunting dog...that is no black and tan coon hound..that is a blue doberman...hunting dog my ass....



why asre we so cranky today doyathink???


----------



## strollingbones

i am not cranky damn it.....its not a black and tan which is a hunting dog...dobermans dont hunt...excuse me for being factual ...i know that may appear cranky to you....


----------



## WillowTree

strollingbones said:


> i am not cranky damn it.....its not a black and tan which is a hunting dog...dobermans dont hunt...excuse me for being factual ...i know that may appear cranky to you....



sounded cranky to me!


----------



## strollingbones

find me a hunting dobie......cranky my ass...


----------



## strollingbones

she was no dummie...she came in and made friends with the largest thing here..thor does like for her to meow in pain or yelp...if one of the other animals is going towards her ..he will place himself between them...i am letting her out a little but staying with her...a hawk can snatch her..


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Here are photos of the cats and I hiking in Colorado wilderness.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Here's Chloe with nothing but open trail ahead.  And that's the girls, Christy and I on the summit of Papoose Mountain 11,178 feet.  Not very big, but huge for cats.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Here's the girls crossing a primitive log bridge over a roaring snow melt creek.  You can only see Chloe but she did three times!  I think she got a rush out of doing it.


----------



## strollingbones

o clark doesnt walk that far...he likes to be carried..roland would just stop at the water and tiff walks 10 ft and its a 5 mile hike for her.....(old fat lady acts like she could make that hike)


----------



## strollingbones

okay we are on like day 11....











lap time...is always nap time:


----------



## strollingbones

i think she is growing...not much but more...she is on straight kitty chow...purina...i would like to find some canned kitty chow...but i wont fill her tummy with worthless food ..she need the protein and all..
she could just be a small cat by nature....i have found roundstone sliders for a cat collar..skull....but she is not big enough for that...


----------



## Phoenix

strollingbones said:


> okay we are on like day 11....
> lap time...is always nap time:



Wow!  She looks so much better, Bones.  

Very adorable.


----------



## strollingbones

for the midget cat and i pointed out if my dobie didnt kill her he would not kill a chininaha puppy (or as hubby calls them...rats on a string...) then i found all these feline fancy sites....a collar 270 bucks...o right this is gonna happen...and if she refuses to grow...i cant risk sending her to asheville for the reduced clinic....i would have to pay vet fees..


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> for the midget cat and i pointed out if my dobie didnt kill her he would not kill a chininaha puppy (or as hubby calls them...rats on a string...) then i found all these feline fancy sites....a collar 270 bucks...o right this is gonna happen...and if she refuses to grow...i cant risk sending her to asheville for the reduced clinic....i would have to pay vet fees..


It takes a long time for them to grow, when they aren't getting real feline momma's milk. Most of what you're giving her just passes in the poop, she can't process alot of it yet. Keep going like you are, you're doing plenty for her and she's looking really good. The coat is glossy, shiny and slick, won't be too long before you start to notice real growth and alot of activity.

It took 2 weeks for Minnit to get out of the eat-poop-sleep-eat-poop-sleep cycle. Then she started growing like a weed. Now she is indistinguishable in size from her one surviving sibling, "sibby" who still lives outside and is only just recently fully weaned. But for those coupla weeks and for a time after, Sibby was obviously bigger then Minnit.

Don't let the perceived lack of growth bother ya, it'll come as soon as her little system can process all the good food you're giving her.


----------



## strollingbones

she is now on kitty chow....no milk replacement....vet said as soon as she would drink water the kitty chow would do it...i looked for a good canned one but none of them were for kittens only.....

i think she is beginning to grow...we are taking her outside...thor is attached:






her first attempt at the steps:










thor helps her by pushing her down the step:

you can barely see one of her paws:






i canz do this:






i can still do this:






no i cant:






parting shot, she got into her little box:






"you could have picked me up and carried me up them steps minutes ago"


----------



## strollingbones

we stay with her the entire time outside...i am afraid of hawks...she looks just the right size to them...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

What a sweet little booger bear!


----------



## strollingbones

she is damned cute...clark is beginning to let her lay next to him and touch him....when he is in the mood...


----------



## strollingbones

clark to tiff: that be some rich food you got there missy






someone has a friend:






this is not working for clark:






so he sits on her:


----------



## Coloradomtnman

I'm so envious.  In a way.  I have my hands full enough with my two cats, but I wish I could pet and love on your little midget there.  She is sooo fucking cute that it literally hurts.  Her eyes look so much better.  Good for you, Bones.


----------



## strollingbones

o we are going outside for short walks....doesnt take much to wear her out...she comes now...so the hiding areas arent so bad...we just assume she is off asleep till she pops back out...i now have 5...3 cats, 2 dogs...i assure you....i am looking forward to everyone coming home....my non bio came home last night and helped...we went out to eat ....o it was terrible..we didnt think about it being so early...and got to the place before it opened...i said...we are gonna be with a bunch of old people...when we got back they were already lined up to get in...but the company and the prime rib was good....the numbers are why i have to have pet sitters...and i trust a total of 3 people to do that....hubby, son and son...they know if they are working and i will cancell plans...instead of boarding or hiring a service...but yea....she is getting active..playing..darting in and out...peeping a lot...
roland the tux cat still considers her vermin...he wont even look at her...unless he is flicking his tail...


----------



## strollingbones

she is spoiled rotten...


----------



## strollingbones

i have an old afghan...i use for my lap most of the time...it was tossed on my computer chair today....she found a pouch:
















okay lets play with the camera strap:






no i couldnt be any cuter:


----------



## strollingbones

new box pics:







tiff making herself big:






tiff taking up a wee bit more of the box:


----------



## Phoenix

Those are just too cute, Bones.  

A kitten tummy to rub - a simple pleasure.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Bones, you gotta stop doing this to me.  She's so adorable, especially in those photos of her sleeping stretched out on her back in her box.  Seriously, if I look at these at work my co-workers are gonna wonder why I'm so veklempt and it'll be even more striking to them considering my bearded manliness, and my reputation as a former Marine and mountain climber.


----------



## strollingbones

it is akin to torture isnt it.....she has discovered the big dogs water dish....thats a hoot....and the big cats feeding area....she trys to con roland with being cute...he shows her how cute she is being whacked.


----------



## strollingbones

vet update:  another visit....she weights 1 lb 6 oz....which is 22 ozs...she has double her body weight in 3 weeks...happy dance....vet said she was shocked to see her..that most dont make it...but she didnt want to tell me that last time...but she is home now with wormer and all....so hopefull she will gain and grow...or else she is the small cat forever....


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> vet update:  another visit....she weights 1 lb 6 oz....which is 22 ozs...she has double her body weight in 3 weeks...happy dance....vet said she was shocked to see her..that most dont make it...but she didnt want to tell me that last time...but she is home now with wormer and all....so hopefull she will gain and grow...or else she is the small cat forever....


Outstanding work Bones!


----------



## strollingbones

o thanks mm....now i got to get more weight on her ..and right now the shot and wormer have her down a wee bit...she is in her little box....sleeping....i am keeping the hordes outside....


----------



## strollingbones

clark playing with tiff:






clark looking for tiff:






omy the big dogs have a water bowl:






wet paws:


----------



## strollingbones

adventures outdoors:











trouble ready to happen:


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Good job little monsterball kitty! Drink all that water you want!


----------



## strollingbones

she is a trooper...she was determined to do the three things needed...eat, drink and elimnate


----------



## strollingbones

well my birthday has come and gone and still no rat on a string....i guess he meant it when he said no....o and get this friend is willing to get me aquarium and all the needed items....he said no...i reminded him i was not his child...he reminded me i had not slept more than 4 hours in 3 weeks....


----------



## strollingbones

clark is sick of the smell:


----------



## strollingbones

her head is like a bobble headed doll...when he cleans her....now for the pics that colorado loves:


----------



## strollingbones

okay i got all the cats this toy scatcher thing....inside is a ball on a rubber band for them to play with....


----------



## strollingbones

as you can see...she fits in the damn hole...there is nothing she cant hide in.....


----------



## strollingbones

she is at 1 lb....4 oz...but eating well...


----------



## Neser Boha

strollingbones said:


> okay we are on like day 11....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lap time...is always nap time:



OMG!  Unbearable cuteness attack! 

SOOOO CUUUUTTTTEEEEE!

So totally fell victim to it...   I wanna kitteh like that!


----------



## JBeukema

crap.. Nesar reminds me of that girl from Orange County...


----------



## Neser Boha

JBeukema said:


> crap.. Nesar reminds me of that girl from Orange County...



?  Explanation, please!  If you're referencing some reality show, then pardon my ignorance as I don't watch any of that shite... I HOPE I don't remind you of a character from a reality show... 

Just don't tell me you don't think that kitten is criminally uber cute!!!  Ok... I'm a girl of child-bearing age... my motherly instincts are heightened and all I wanna do is take care of and snuggle cute little things - babies, kittens, puppies... what can I do?  

EZ, Bones, help me out here, sistas!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> clark is sick of the smell:


He's taking up momma duties! This is exactly what my big cat, Powley did for Minnit!

And by the way Bones, Minnit weighed in at 4 pounds yesterday!


----------



## strollingbones

4 lbs....that is huge....i am worried abotu spaying her....i will most likely have my vet do it ...instead of a low cost clinic.....


----------



## strollingbones

good on you mm....saving the wee ones...is a lot of work...the big ones are kinda upset with her today.....she is playing hard ..and has sharp kitten teeth....


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> 4 lbs....that is huge....i am worried abotu spaying her....i will most likely have my vet do it ...instead of a low cost clinic.....


She started out at .4 of a pound when I got her.... Was starving no matter how much she would eat, because of the worm load. Her mom had rejected her because she was too aggressively voracious. Keep in mind I've had her now at least two months longer than you've had Tiff. The size and the muscle tone will come in time.

I won't be getting Minnit spayed for at least another couple of months.

BTW Powley is 16 lbs. He's about 1 1/2 yrs old. Was 3 lbs when I rescued him.


----------



## strollingbones

we need to do it before 5 months.....when was the last time you lived with a female in season.....cats damn it


----------



## strollingbones

wanna compare vet bills?


----------



## strollingbones

yea worming her has helped...doesnt have the big belly of worms look


----------



## strollingbones

tiff likes to sleep on my shoulder or under my neck....but she goes into her room ....no more crate...with no problems..


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> wanna compare vet bills?


Haha!

What with well over 200 cats helped the last 3-4 years or so, it's good for me that my vet gives me great discounts. But I'm still well into the $6,000 range of paid vet bills in that time.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> we need to do it before 5 months.....when was the last time you lived with a female in season.....cats damn it


Minnit is only about 3 months old now, maybe. She gets her first round of shots this week, the Spaying here in a coupla months.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Here's Minnit with Powley, from back around April 22:


----------



## strollingbones

yea not knowing the real age is a bitch....the vet is cautious....says we will hold off till needed....

low cost clinc...35 bucks...

vet....130...

low cost clinic...if they crash they crash

vet....if they crash, she will do all that is possible.....priceless


----------



## strollingbones

ahhhhh look at them....200....blessed be to you...i wished i had the money to do more


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Here they are last Sunday morning:


----------



## strollingbones

her head is so small...compared to her body..somehow they seem to catch up and not look freaking....tiff had rat looking paws...nows she has real paws


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> her head is so small...compared to her body..somehow they seem to catch up and not look freaking....tiff had rat looking paws...nows she has real paws


She's still got a bit of a tummy from the enormous worm load she had. Just appeared one day in my back yard, where the twice-daily feedings take place, her mom had dropped her off and left her. The mom -- she knew the buffet is there twice a day -- is a former house cat herself who was dumped by her owners in the area, and thus far has eluded my traps. I ceased trapping for a time, when I saw she was carrying.

Minnit was SO close to dying of starvation, that her body had begun consuming muscle tissue in order for her to survive. I finally realized how bad off she was when one morning she could not control the effects of the sudden rush of nutrients to her system, and was doing involuntary handstands while eating!

I was _almost_ too late in doing something for her.

Having three cats living in the house already, I didn't want a fourth. So after I got her back from the vet and she was stabilized, back out she went. Until the next afternoon, when after a feeding she was lounging in the back yard, one of the young toms I'd been working on to tame up, jumped on her and tried to kill her. So, she got to come into the house and live with Powley.

The tom? Got into one of my traps a couple of days later, got de-nooded and placed in a area rancher's barn.


----------



## strollingbones

i set traps for days.....different times...different baits....they are hard to live trap...cunning creatures....did i mention i wanted a new puppy.....we have been fighting about that for a year now....
the first 3 kitten i got to humane no kill shelter... then like a fool i had to bring tiff home for the night.....once hubby saw her...it was over....i am so far behind in everything....she is getting a lot better fast now...but at first it was continual attention...esp with roland being hostile..and her being the size of thors paw...but of course i am so attached now its not funny


----------



## JBeukema

Neser Boha said:


> JBeukema said:
> 
> 
> 
> crap.. Nesar reminds me of that girl from Orange County...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?  Explanation, please!  If you're referencing some reality show, then pardon my ignorance as I don't watch any of that shite... I HOPE I don't remind you of a character from a reality show...
Click to expand...



It's a movie. In it is a girl (the maing character's girlfriend) who's always finding animals or lobbying to protect some animal somewhere.



> Just don't tell me you don't think that kitten is criminally uber cute!!!



well, not criminally 



> Ok... I'm a girl of child-bearing age...



I'll make drinks...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> i set traps for days.....different times...different baits....they are hard to live trap...cunning creatures....


The hardest thing about trapping cats is catching non-targeted animals, like coyotes, possums, and the like.


----------



## JBeukema

Cats are easy to 'trap' with the right bait and lots of patience.


----------



## Midnight Marauder

JBeukema said:


> Cats are easy to 'trap' with the right bait and lots of patience.


They're far from the easiest. As I said, MY biggest problem is getting the non-targeted animals.

Cats also _remember_.... Trap them once and they're alot harder to trap again.


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Oh God!  She's so cute that it makes my eyes water, _not because I'm trying not to cry_, but because my eyes can't bear such adorable, cute kitten-ness.

Something tells me you're loving this little furball more than you let on...


----------



## random3434

Coloradomtnman said:


> Oh God!  She's so cute that it makes my eyes water, _not because I'm trying not to cry_, but because my eyes can't bear such adorable, cute kitten-ness.
> 
> Something tells me you're loving this little furball more than you let on...



Everytime I show those pics to my daugther, she's like:

"PLEASE MOM! Can we get another kitten?"  

Tiff is the cutest thing in the whole wide world!


----------



## strollingbones

yea soon she will be just a cat....tell your daughter everyone wants a kitten...no one wants a cat..that is the problem....

kittens are the rosebuds of the animal garden


----------



## JBeukema

strollingbones said:


> yea soon she will be just a cat....tell your daughter everyone wants a kitten...no one wants a cat..that is the problem....
> 
> kittens are the rosebuds of the animal garden




So you're saying you like young pussy?


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Powley.... Ready for dinner!






Nap Sack Situation! --  Minnit Bear!


----------



## strollingbones

mm does your tabby look like she has a layer of hair that makes her look like she has been shocked....mine does...no amount of smoothing will make it stay down.....


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Love-E.... Taking care of a grumbelly at the snack bar!


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> mm does your tabby look like she has a layer of hair that makes her look like she has been shocked....mine does...no amount of smoothing will make it stay down.....


This little monsterball Minnit is part Maine Coon.... Has the "M" on her forehead and the fur growing like spikes out the top of her ears. But her fur pretty much stays down, it's reasonably coarse.

Your little kitten looks like she has ultra fine kitten fur. That too shall pass.


----------



## strollingbones

i wont let mine eat on the kitchen counter.....i make them eat in a nook...well except tiff she eats in her room...son loves that his old room is now tiff's room...and called that....


----------



## strollingbones

she is outgrowing the candy box.....she is no longer a rescue..she is fully doing good..and sleeps with clark...but i still put her up at night....i am afraid that she would get hurt by the dogs running back and fore....it looks like she is running a mine field when she runs in between their feet


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> i wont let mine eat on the kitchen counter.....i make them eat in a nook...well except tiff she eats in her room...son loves that his old room is now tiff's room...and called that....


I cut holes in all the counters and put bowls in them, for snack bars. Even cut one in the dining room table which you can see in that pic of Powley.

I learned over the years that with cats, if you make something a big deal they're always going to want to do it, like getting on counters, scratching furniture, etc. So they have snack bars on the kitchen island, these two little bars in the house, and on the dining room table.

They also have several home made "trees" where they do all their claw sharpening, they have "box condos" I made, catwalks, kitty stairs.... I pretty much let them do whatever they want to do.

The few activities which are unauthorized, such as fighting, are enforced by use of a compressed air can. They are mortified of this hissing thing, and quickly cease the forbidden activity and sit down if I even reach for it.


----------



## strollingbones

yes, why spend money on that premade stuff when a collection of boxes and tubes will do the trick....i build them and then they play till the boxes fall apart ..then we build more....they love baskets too...i leave baskets around on the floor...

my only problem with her feeding...is she needs the rich kitty chow...not the big cats food...i feed purina naturals to the big cats and purina kitty chow to her...i have to get over thinking that she must have the kitty chow....that even one kernal of the big cats food is one kernal less of the rich kitty chow...

we are still having trouble with the skanky smell...clark will hold her down and clean on her...but she hates that..i have been wiping her down with pre moistened wipes made just for that purpose ....lanolin...just to keep the funk down...but she is beginning to clean herself...

she has outgrown being able to lay on my shoulder...now a lap kitty


----------



## GHook93

Too cute!



strollingbones said:


> hubby feeding tiff....look at them ape hairy arms....
> 
> his not hers...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> notice the ink pen:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she is eating out of a lid:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thor making sure she is alright out in the open:


----------



## strollingbones

okay mm....what is with this static hair....the vet says it will stay?

i wipe her down with lanolin but she still looks like i plugged her in?


----------



## strollingbones

tiff is gonna be an it one day!






she loves the screen saver:


----------



## strollingbones

well one of the older cats has taken her in...the other thinks she is a pos....and why hasnt anyone eaten her by now...


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> okay mm....what is with this static hair....the vet says it will stay?
> 
> i wipe her down with lanolin but she still looks like i plugged her in?


No clue on that, she's just got fine fur.


----------



## strollingbones

did i mention she looks like i plugged her into a socket and didnt you say it was just kitty hair?  dont make me go find that...prove me wrong...you know that is the way of messageboards


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> did i mention she looks like i plugged her into a socket and didnt you say it was just kitty hair?  dont make me go find that...prove me wrong...you know that is the way of messageboards


Maybe she's an insulator!

Static electricity - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> Removing or preventing a buildup of static charge can be as simple as opening a window or using a humidifier to increase the moisture content of the air, making the atmosphere more conductive. Air ionizers can perform the same task.



But I think it's just baby fuzz.


----------



## strollingbones

we shall see....baby fuzz....well she still is a baby..she is just so much bigger now...of course she couldnt have gotten any smaller....wont matter...baby fuzz and all ...she is tiff


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> we shall see....baby fuzz....well she still is a baby..she is just so much bigger now...of course she couldnt have gotten any smaller....wont matter...baby fuzz and all ...she is tiff


There's worse things than being a fuzzy wuzzy little booger bearcat!


----------



## strollingbones

ahhhhhhhhhh back from the vet.....she is negative...she is good to go...she only weights 2 and 1/4 lbs....vet says that is fine...i am freaking she is such a runt....roland was wormy...hunter cats always are...roland has to take a pill...pill pocket aint working...both arms and hands are bleeding....right arm looks like it went into a meat grinder....he got a talon stuck in left hand...could tear it out...i still have the pill....too...

still looks plugged in but i can kinda wipe her down with lanolin wipes and it looks less...who am i kidding the plugged in look is the tiff look.


----------



## WillowTree

her hair looks that way cause when she grows up she is going to be a very fluffy fluffy cat.


----------



## strollingbones

well yesterday i wasnt paying attention and left the slider open...when a friend comes over and goes...where's tiff? ...we begin to look....we can hear her...







see her way up in the tree...about 25 ft up....






man is making comments about never seeing a cat skeleton in a tree....i am making comments about the vet bill for broken bones.....he hauled out a huge ass extension ladder and got her down...he said he would only do it that once....right.


----------



## WillowTree




----------



## Midnight Marauder

Aww!

She would have come down eventually.... She probably been thinking about climbing that tree for a week!


----------



## Coloradomtnman

Cats are such little trouble makers!  Artemis, my 7 month old, kills bugs on the screen windows which, of course, tears up the screens.

Chloe, the year old, claws the chair, but when we tell her "No!" she acts as though she was just climbing it (and I can't punish them for climbing, feels too hypocritical to me and I feel a certain fatherly-pride seeing them climb).

Yesterday Chloe, who hates other animals and runs and hides from them - but loves people, chased a stray cat out of our yard.  I was so surprised that I didn't even feel shocked; I chased her down before she ran into a street or a neighboring fenced yard and _then_ I felt surprised (the cats stay harnessed and leashed when outside alone, but get to roam free when I'm out watching them - I'm too fearful of city streets and assholes who try to run cats over with their cars.  Such an occurrence would devastate me.)  Artemis, who hates strange people, on the other hand makes friends with the neighborhood strays and since she reacts to distemper vaccinations, she hasn't had her 3rd booster.

The knock my books off the shelves chasing flies and moths, Artemis plays with her water bowl which results in sloshed water all over the kitchen floor, Chloe won't eat anything but tuna and one brand of dry food, they attack our feet under the blankets while we're sleeping, Artemis plays with the toilet water and leaves dirty paw prints all over the seat, the love to sprint around the house in the middle of the night, Chloe won't go to the bathroom unless its in a litterbox (which is both good and bad since I want her to go outside while we're hiking), Artemis likes the idea of going outside but really only wants to have the front door open to guard against trespassing flies, Artemis also thinks every speck on the wall is an insect/prey, on and on and on.  Still, I don't regret adopting them at all and my life is better because of them.


----------



## strollingbones

they are just messes...we dont have curtains due to the shredding.....as long as one doesnt shred toilet paper.....


----------



## strollingbones

tiff is 3 months and one week today...she weighs....drum roll please.....3 lbs...

she is no longer consider at risk...has had all her shots..worming etc...and will be going to be noodled soon....next month when she weights in at a whooping 4 lbs.

(noodled is what my son said when he was 5 or so...instead of neutered)


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> tiff is 3 months and one week today...she weighs....drum roll please.....3 lbs...
> 
> she is no longer consider at risk...has had all her shots..worming etc...and will be going to be noodled soon....next month when she weights in at a whooping 4 lbs.
> 
> (noodled is what my son said when he was 5 or so...instead of neutered)


Let him know that for a female, the term usually used is, "spayed."

And woo-hoo! Congrats on getting Tiff outta da woods and on the road to a full life!


----------



## strollingbones

he was 5 ...mm....he knows that stuff now....


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> he was 5 ...mm....he knows that stuff now....


Minnit is a little over 4 lbs now.... I'm waiting at least another month or so though before having her anesthetized and put under the knife. I really really hate having to do that to kitties but the long-term benefits far outweigh the short term trauma and risk of death.

Here's Minnit, yesterday:


----------



## strollingbones

o how pretty....well the vet is saying end of next month ...tiff is good to go under the knife...they have a clinic going in september...i am not worried about that...she gives me a good deal...plus she is a low volume vet...you dont have a room full of people waiting..

me you and echo all have varing shades of tabbies....i like tabbies..the cheschire cat was a tabbie


----------



## strollingbones

you are pushing it with not doing it before 6 months....and she is looking good...normally it wont set them back but a day or so


----------



## Midnight Marauder

strollingbones said:


> you are pushing it with not doing it before 6 months....and she is looking good...normally it wont set them back but a day or so


She'll be right at 7 months old by the middle of next month. Her near starvation as an infant really stumped her growth a little bit, her sibling who still lives outside is quite a bit larger. I want to make sure she's strong and caught up a little. Normally I would do it right at 6 mos of age.

She'll be about the 1,500th cat I've had this done to.... Not my first rodeo but it IS hers.


----------



## random3434

strollingbones said:


> o how pretty....well the vet is saying end of next month ...tiff is good to go under the knife...they have a clinic going in september...i am not worried about that...she gives me a good deal...plus she is a low volume vet...you dont have a room full of people waiting..
> 
> me you and echo all have varing shades of tabbies....i like tabbies..the cheschire cat was a tabbie



*Here's my baby taking a nap:*


----------



## Midnight Marauder

Echo Zulu said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> o how pretty....well the vet is saying end of next month ...tiff is good to go under the knife...they have a clinic going in september...i am not worried about that...she gives me a good deal...plus she is a low volume vet...you dont have a room full of people waiting..
> 
> me you and echo all have varing shades of tabbies....i like tabbies..the cheschire cat was a tabbie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Here's my baby taking a nap:*
Click to expand...

Aww!


----------



## strollingbones

i didnt realize she was that old...she is a small one....tiff is long...like a halloween cat...she is starting to perk up from the shots today...


----------



## JenT

strollingbones said:


> thor making sure she is alright out in the open:



now THAT is TOO CUTE!


----------



## strollingbones

tiff big catted it last night...she stayed out with the big cats (no not outdoors but in the house)  she has always been put in the spare bedroom..it kinda shocked son to hear us call his old room tiff's room...and he sure made use of it ..when i mentioned it has been a year and his stuff is not cleared out...nor is the room repainted etc...he mentioned he didnt have to do "tiff's room"

hubby has not let her out in the house at night...my killer dog..yeppers that is his excuse....my killer dog...which sleeps in our  walk in closet...and is well known for killing little kittens...(rollling eyes)  somehow she escaped the jaws of death....


----------

